# Mach 5 for $65!!!



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6034981959&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

Yikes! I shoulda bouight more!

Marty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Oh really...?*

You have to love the description...


> Round 2 was responsible for the resurrection of the T-Jet by purchasing the exact mold used by Aurora. Johnny Lightning used the plans and concepts from Round 2 under license to produce their less than spectacular version, until Round 2 pulled the rights away from them for not producing a quality product, and started producing it themselves.


Is that so...?
Tom, if you are reading this could you verify this claim...?
Scott


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Listen to this Bogus Description;

"Round 2 was responsible for the resurrection of the T-Jet by purchasing the exact mold used by Aurora. Johnny Lightning used the plans and concepts from Round 2 under license to produce their less than spectacular version, until Round 2 pulled the rights away from them for not producing a quality product, and started producing it themselves.

All the parts of this car are completely interchangeable with the original T-Jet.

All of the other cars of this limited offering were snatched up by collectors and put into a cosmic deep freeze, never to see the light of day again!!!"

Oh yeah, they bought the "Exact Mold" 
I like how Johnny Lightning used the plans "Under License" ?

All Parts Interchangable? NOT!

This stuff burns me, but hey This is America!

Later,
Keith


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

I'd like to know where he got his information. Worst thing is, people are falling for it. You'd think buyers would do a search and see what the same or similar items were going for...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Absolutely amazing... seller trolling for rubes with bogus bait and he lands a big one. A big stupid one. Yee ha.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just goes to show you there's still people out there that don't search out things on the web. They just heard of this thing called ebay and do their shopping there. If the buyer only knew. What did PT barnum say????? Hmmmmm. Just where are these buyers when I want to sell off some stuff? :freak: rr


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Look at the bidding page. One smart bidder then 9 pigeons. 

Wow!, thats all I can say.

Evan

BTW, I love these new cars! Great job Lenny!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lenny, 
check out that list of bidders and see what they're offering. Heck, you can make them a second chance offer at $20. per and they'd love you to death. Can't believe that one guy went $30. right out of the box. Yes, great job Lenny! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

I am glad I discovered this forum otherwise I might have paid 25 or so. Just for the heck of it I did a yahoo search for "speed racer slot car" and number five down the list was a hobby talk die cast forum where they talk about some die cast cars. So if people don't know about this forum or just casual collectors where are they going to hear about these? I told the owner of the nearest hobby shop by me and he emailed dash mototrsports about carrying some cars.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm glad I scooped up 6 of these when I had the chance...now of Dash would just be kind enough to send me the rest of the order I placed on Jan 2, I'd be in buinsess.


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

He's from Aurora, Illinois, so maybe he knows something we don't!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

...and his name is probably Garth.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

elcamino said:


> ...maybe he knows something we don't!


I don't think so...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

elcamino said:


> maybe he knows something we don't!


More like: We know something he don't.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I sent the seller of that auction a message telling him that his info was wrong and who use to own JL and how he bought the slotcar line back. I'm awaiting a response, Randy.


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

A/FX Nut said:


> I sent the seller of that auction a message telling him that his info was wrong and who use to own JL and how he bought the slotcar line back. I'm awaiting a response, Randy.



Instead, you should have sent the buyer the link to Dash Motorsports and some Tums! :jest:


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't interfere with a sale....ebay is kicking people off right and left for doing this. No matter how bad you want to contact a buyer don't do it. If the email/message gets forwarded to ebay with the header you are gone.


I have had to get a few meddlers kicked off when they are way out of line interfering with my stuff....


On this one it would be really tempting....isn't Bud selling those for 13 bucks this week? silly


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

They even spell it wrong and are getting stupid money fo them!



http://cgi.ebay.com/Mark-5-Ho-slot-Car-for-aurora-tyco-afx-racing-cars_W0QQitemZ6038711619QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Even the gene pool has a shallow end. No diving... oops, too late.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

What did PT Barnum say? 
It applys here...


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm glad I bought a complete set!

:thumbsup:


----------

